# Fall Tv comercial



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

This is my Fall TV commercial tell me what you think 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwavrMoGchc


----------



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

I like it, catchy and to the point.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Your like billy Mayes, all you wear is them yellow shirts LOL


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Love it! At the end I was like wait a minute.... 315 area code!!! and I didn't realize that you were from Oneida area. Wow not enough coffee yet!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That's a great commercial! How much did that cost and tell how long it took to make it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Like it. but you could of at least painted the plow!


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

grandview;816220 said:


> Like it. but you could of at least painted the plow!


Not my truck or plow Some stock photo

It cost $300 to make and it took the ad agency like 3 hrs to get the footage they needed
I am running 172 spots on the local cable market the month of October So we will see how it works out

And thanks


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Clapper&Company;816207 said:


> Your like billy Mayes, all you wear is them yellow shirts LOL


The color is golden rod 
and I have Navy blue one too (my Fine Dining Tshirts)


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

bigearl;816344 said:


> The color is golden rod
> and I have Navy blue one too (my Fine Dining Tshirts)


LOL, like Flo's Diner on rte31. hehe. nice commercial, but how are you going to have time after babysittin' them rite-aids?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

bigearl;816338 said:


> Not my truck or plow Some stock photo
> 
> It cost $300 to make and it took the ad agency like 3 hrs to get the footage they needed
> I am running 172 spots on the local cable market the month of October So we will see how it works out
> ...


Thank you for the info. Should be fun to see it come on T.V. - are you inviting everyone over for the first one?


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

awesome......I really like that. Def catchy and to the point. very professional looking. be sure to let us know how it works out for you. Good luck this winter!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks great :salute:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

pretty cool man, how much did it cost you to run the 172 spots???


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;816545 said:


> pretty cool man, how much did it cost you to run the 172 spots???


Since he's running in between "The Slap Chop" and "Colon Detoxification Cleanser" I'd say $22.35 !


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;816545 said:


> pretty cool man, how much did it cost you to run the 172 spots???


$564 to be exact


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

That is so cheap. Here in the Denver area they want...Thousands, and that is only for 6 spots. If I could get that price I would be running adds every month. I have a brother in law in Y-town area in Ohio who is in the landscaping business and he pays 10K to run his ad on the morning news during the summer.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

need updated one of your v plow and you runing in to stumps with it! lol


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

DareDog;817466 said:


> need updated one of your v plow and you runing in to stumps with it! lol


Thats the one with my cousin's in it LOL they are a little uncultured unlike myself!:laughing:


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

i see you got a summer one also.. seen it on the tv.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks good to me gets your attention!


----------

